# continue oder go to ?



## maybebaby (16. Januar 2008)

hallo :-(

gibt es in VBA eine continue Anweisung, welche direkt wieder an den Anfang der Schleife springt ?

oder gibt es eine GoTo Anweisung, welche zu einer Sprungmarke geht ?

vlg:suspekt:


----------



## ojamaney (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

GoTo ja, continue kenn ich nicht.
Also GoTo solltest Du möglichst vermeiden. Versuche das Problem mit einer If-Abfrage zu lösen. Eventuell die Schleife nach Bedingungsprüfung erneut aufrufen.( Aber aufpassen dass es keine Endlosschleife wird. ^^)

Vielelicht kannst Du ja auch den Code hier posten um den es geht. Dann kann man etwas genauer sehen wo das Problem liegt.




Ps.: Eine Schleife wird, solange sie läuft, immer vom Anfang ausgeführt (Das ist ja der Sinn der Schleife)


----------



## deepthroat (16. Januar 2008)

Hi.

Ein continue gibt es nicht. Aber das kannst du mit Hilfe einer Schleife simulieren um z.B. von mehreren Punkten aus die nächste Iteration zu starten:
	
	
	



```
' die eigentliche Schleife:
For i = 0 To 25
  Do ' "continue" Loop Konstruktion
     ...
     Exit Do ' == continue / die äußere Schleife fortsetzen
     ...
  Loop While False ' nur einmal ausführen
Next
```
Gruß


----------



## maybebaby (16. Januar 2008)

Hallöchen...

das GoTo i.d.R. böse ist ist mir durchaus bewusst, ich hab nur leider keinen anderen Ausweg gesehen...

Allerdings denke ich dass das EXIT DO mir auch schon weiterhilft, das is ja im prinzip ähnlich... 

Danke für die Hilfe, es is echt Mist wenn man eigentlich coden kann, aber die Syntax nicht kennt.... :-(


vlg


----------

